# Help Please...



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Have you done any research on this syndrome? Did your vet do any tests to confirm this diagnosis?

First of all, eight years old is just the beginning of being a senior. I would not give up on my dog's diagnosis because of his age.

I did some googling, and is appears this syndrome is something that the dog is born with. It did not look like it was a death sentence, and people were treating in different ways.

A calcium deficiency can also cause the same symptoms.

Hoping somebody else can reply that is familiar with this syndrome. 

Prayers going to Frappee.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Oh my, 8 seems so young to be going through this. What about a holistic vet? Traditional medicine isn't offering a solution.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I didn't google the syndrome yet, but it sounds (to me) like he's having seizures.... if he's convulsing, drooling, having accidents.... 

Is he on anti-convulsant medication?


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

That was my thought too. Is he on seizure meds now? If so what kind and how much?


----------



## Speed-EDGE (Jan 7, 2013)

cubbysan said:


> Have you done any research on this syndrome? Did your vet do any tests to confirm this diagnosis?
> 
> First of all, eight years old is just the beginning of being a senior. I would not give up on my dog's diagnosis because of his age.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the quick reply. Yes I did some research and here is one of the pages i found Canine Stress Syndrome. The vets did xrays and blood tests, all came back normal. The vets we've visited only based there diagnosis on the similar symptoms Frappee is experiencing now. How i wish i am in the U.S. right now so that we have access to better treatment.

As of the moment we are so worried because he still isn't eating, just drinks water from time to time and that is if i help him to get up...


----------



## Speed-EDGE (Jan 7, 2013)

Jessie'sGirl said:


> Oh my, 8 seems so young to be going through this. What about a holistic vet? Traditional medicine isn't offering a solution.


Thank you for your reply.

I know, 8 years is so young, but sadly as far as i know there are no holistic vets practicing here. Specially in the area we reside in (Baguio). I will still search though...


----------



## Speed-EDGE (Jan 7, 2013)

Megora said:


> I didn't google the syndrome yet, but it sounds (to me) like he's having seizures.... if he's convulsing, drooling, having accidents....
> 
> Is he on anti-convulsant medication?


Thanks for the reply, both of the vets didn't prescribe any anti-convulsant. He is currently on Immunosin (IMMUNOSTIMULANT) and Lc-vit (MULTIVITAMINS + LYSINE A, D3, B-complex, C+). The 2nd one worries me a bit because it has 75mg of Ascorbic Acid and since he hasn't eaten, i am worried it might upset his stomach more...


----------



## Speed-EDGE (Jan 7, 2013)

Its almost a week now and Frappee is still not eating... 

He really cant get up on his own now and i literally need to carry him for him to be able to stand. And once he is up, he can take only a few steps towards his water bowl and drink a little. I need to assist him or he will collapse right where he is standing. 

This is so heartbreaking but my family and i aren't giving up! All your prayers are greatly appreciated. I don't care how long i have to carry him everyday till he gets better! 

Still welcoming advises and tips to make Frappee feel better... Hope to here more from you guys... 

Thank you and GOD BLESS!!!


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

I just wanted to tell you I am sorry you're having to go thru this.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm praying for Frappee. I wish I could help you. I'm so sorry and I pray he gets better.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

